# Problem mit nss_ldap -- /lib/libnss_ldap.so.2: undefined sym

## Tom.Fischer

proxy nss_ldap-207 # emerge cyrus-sasl

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.14 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  cyrus-sasl-2.1.14.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cyrus-sasl-2.1.14.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.14/work

tar: relocation error: /lib/libnss_ldap.so.2: undefined symbol: __db185_open

Bei der Installation von Berkeley DB ist aber --enable-compat185 gesetzt, und das war leider auch der einzige hinweis den ich dazu finden konnte.

Gruss

Tom

----------

## ram

Hallo Tom

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem aber in einem etwas anderen Zusammenhang. Überprüfe bitte ob /usr/lib/libdb.so auf /usr/lib/libdb-4x.so zeigt. Wenn das der Fall ist ändere den Link auf /usr/lib/libdb-3.2.so und versuche nochmals dein Paket zu emergen.

Gruss Roman

----------

